

If the iPhone 5c is so new, why isn't it selling better than the 4S last year? - virtualpants
http://virtualpants.com/post/64016619235/iphone-5s-outselling-iphone-5c-two-to-one

======
drcongo
From the 'article': "it’s not selling that much better than the 4S did when it
was demoted to legacy iPhone by the flagship iPhone 5."

Which means that it _is_ selling better than the 4S last year. Either your
article is factually incorrect or your thread title is. Either way, is there a
point to this post?

------
bradleyland
I never did buy the "what's looks new is new" line of reasoning. Consumers
simply aren't that vapid (on the whole) that they'll swallow such a shallow
pitch: "Look, fun colors!"

The two most common questions I get about the 5S/5C are:

1) What's the difference in terms of features?

2) What's the difference in terms of cost?

I've received a tremendously positive response to the finger print reader.
From the people I've explained it to, I get a real sense that they feel like
this feature represents something futuristic. Yes, I know that finger print
readers have been around for a long time, but this is a pretty typical Apple
formula; wait for the technology to reach a mature, usable state, then roll a
tightly integrated solution that "just works".

The price delta between comparable (storage) models is $99. It seems that this
isn't enough incentive for consumers to discard the additional features.

------
bane
Too expensive, but pitched like a bargain product, except the actual bargain
products are cheaper, look nicer and work just fine.

If they had made iOS7 a 5x exclusive and just supplied patches to legacy iOS6
devices, they might have had more uptake.

------
protomyth
The 5s is the next generation and the 4s is seriously discounted. My Dad had
his phone stolen and he intended to buy a 5c to replace it, but the 4s was
discounted so much he picked it up.

------
guptaneil
At least part of the problem is that I've noticed Apple store employees think
of the 5c as old hardware too and, as a result, their pitches steer customers
towards the 5s.

~~~
protomyth
I look at it like the Duo Core and Duo Core 2 in the Mac line. If you had one
of the first Duo Cores you weren't in much better shape than the PowerPC
folks.

------
badman_ting
Yeah, this is funny and kinda strange. It definitely doesn't seem to be going
according to Apple's master plan. After the announcement, I saw a lot of
people saying "Wow, this 5C is gonna be huge." I guess that could happen in
time, but right now this seems like not quite where Apple wants to be in terms
of their supply chain. You could argue that this is a good problem to have,
though.

